# "Coraline" in 3-D



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw the 3-D preview at the theater today. WOW! 
Can't wait to see the entire movie. 

3-D is much better suited to animation. I don't think this movie will disappoint anybody. Great animation, great 3-D effects and looks like some good, dark humor.

First time in a long time that I am looking forward to seeing a movie in the theater.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm very curious about the movie, I just hope theaters offers this film in standard format as well. For me I just don't like having to wear special accessories just to watch a movie. And while thats kinda superficial as far as I am concerned, it's for folks like my wife who are entirely blind in one eye and 3D is utterly lost on them. It's like being in a wheelchair, getting to the theater and finding out the auditorium your movie is in is up 2 flights of stairs, there's no elevator, and no handicap seating.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They really should offer it in regular format for those with vision problems.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

It isn't just in 3D. A couple years ago, I saw NBC in 3D and that wasn't originally put out that way. Beowulf also ran standard as well as in 3D. Besides, these aren't your papa's 3D movies anymore. It isn't one red lense and one blue, so being blind in one eye may not matter if the 'magic' is in polarized lenses.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Seems to me I tried looking with one eye, and it didn't work.

If you view the screen without the glasses then it is fuzzy, and you can't read the credits because the letters run together. I think you need two eyes to transmit information to the brain to get the 3D effect.

I think the movie will be worth watching in regular format.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I just watched the trailer... yeah, I'll pay for a ticket to see it in regular 2D no problem. I wonder if the multiplexes will offer both 2D and 3D at the same time on different screens in the theater?

One way or another it looks like a wild ride of a movie.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> It isn't just in 3D. A couple years ago, I saw NBC in 3D and that wasn't originally put out that way. Beowulf also ran standard as well as in 3D. Besides, these aren't your papa's 3D movies anymore. It isn't one red lense and one blue, so being blind in one eye may not matter if the 'magic' is in polarized lenses.


You do need to see with both eyes for complete depth perception. The polarized lenses not being the old blue/red lenses is an argument a friend of mine had made with Journey to Center of the Earth (of which I heard the 3D was the ONLY thing good about that movie). Contrary to popular belief, polarized lenses is not the new hotness and have been around since the 80's - who can forget the barrage of horror sequels that reached their 3rd chapter with marketing taking advantage of the 3 in the title: Amityville 3D, Friday the 13th 3D, Jaws 3D - all of which used polarized lenses - the same exact type used today. I guess this whole 3D fad (which was just that in the 80's as well) is grating my last nerve - it's nothing new, nothing great, yet everyone is acting like it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.

None the less, 3D asside, this looks like a fun film.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

In read the book in 6th grade it was pretty good.


----------

